# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرطرفدارترين رشته*های دانشگاهی دنيا را بشناسید!

## Doctor

این پرسش*ها دغدغه مشترک همه دانشجویان در سراسر دنیاست. اگر هنوز رشته تحصیلی دانشگاهی خود را انتخاب نکرده*اید، بد نیست این مطلب را که به پرطرفدار*ترین و پول*ساز*ترین رشته*های دانشگاهی در تمام دنیا اختصاص دارد، بخوانید.

حسابداری

امروزه رشته حسابداری جزو پرطرفدار*ترین رشته*های تحصیلی در دنیا محسوب می*شود، در دنیای امروز یک حسابدار حرفه*ای و باتجربه حتی برای مدتی کوتاه هم بیکار نمی*ماند، رشته حسابداری همیشه و در هر حال بازار کار دارد.

متوسط حقوق سالانه یک حسابدار حرفه*ای گاهی به ۵۰ هزار و ۳۱۶ دلار (حدود ۱۷۰ میلیون تومان) هم می*رسد.

مدیریت

امروزه کارخانه*ها، شرکت*ها و موسسات بسیاری در دنیا برای به*دست آوردن یک مدیر باتجربه، متخصص و حرفه*ای با یکدیگر رقابت می*کنند، زیرا داشتن یک مدیر لایق شانس بزرگی است که نباید آن را از دست داد، یک مدیر موفق در کارش سالانه حداقل ۵۳ هزار و ۴۸ دلار (حدود ۱۸۰ میلیون تومان) درآمد دارد.

علوم رایانه

رشته*های مرتبط با کامپیو*تر سال*های اخیر بازار بسیار خوبی داشته و به*دلیل ارتباط با حرفه*های خاص و نیاز به مهارت*های منحصربه*فرد، همیشه مورد توجه علاقه*مندان به این رشته قرار *گرفته* است.

علوم ارتباطات

نه فقط در دنیا بلکه در کشور ما نیز طی سال*های اخیر رشته تحصیلی علوم ارتباطات متقاضیان فراوانی پیدا کرده است. تا وقتی نیاز به ارتباطات، اخبار و اطلاعات در دنیای امروز احساس می*شود، رشته تحصیلی علوم ارتباطات اجتماعی نیز همچنان جزو رشته*های پرطرفدار خواهد ماند.

طراحی گرافیک

رنگ و لعاب دادن به صفحات در فضای مجازی یا کتاب*ها و روزنامه*ها، کار جذابی است که فقط فارغ*التحصیلان رشته طراحی و گرافیک از عهده آن برمی*آیند.

با توجه به اهمیتی که این رشته و بازار کار آن در دنیای امروز پیدا کرده است، پیش*بینی می*شود تقاضا برای این رشته تحصیلی حد فاصل سال*های ۲۰۱۰ تا ۲۰۲۰ با افزایش ۶۱ درصدی مواجه باشد.

مهندسی مکانیک

گرچه بازار کار مهندسان مکانیک نسبت به فارغ*التحصیلان حسابداری یا علوم رایانه رونق کمتری دارد، اما حقوق و مزایای مهندسان مکانیک شاغل بالا*تر است. متوسط حقوق سالانه مهندسان مکانیک شاغل ۶۰ هزار و ۷۳۰ دلار است.

مهندسی نفت

رشته مهندسی نفت در عین حال که از جذاب*ترین رشته*های تحصیلی دانشگاهی دنیاست، جزو سخت*ترین رشته*ها هم محسوب می*شود. امروزه در سراسر دنیا شرکت*های حفاری برای اجرای پروژه*های خود به نیروهای متخصص و باتجربه نیازمندند و این رشته نیز در تمام دانشگاه*های معتبر جدی گرفته شده است.

----------


## Doctor

پرطرفدارترين رشته*های کنکور 91 

پرتال دانشگاهی به نقل از ایسنا: معاون سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور با اعلام فهرست رشته*هاي پرطرفدار كنكور 91، ظرفيت پذيرش دانشجو در رشته*هاي پر رقابت كنكور را تشريح كرد و گفت: 115 هزار و 687 داوطلب در رشته*هاي پرطرفدار كنكور پذيرفته مي*شوند كه با توجه به ظرفيت كل كنكور يعني بيش از 572 هزار داوطلب، 20 درصد ظرفيت كل كنكور به رشته*هاي پرطرفدار كنكور اختصاص يافته است.

سيدجلال طباطبايي با بيان اينكه 13 رشته در دوره روزانه پرطرفدارترين رشته*هاي كنكور محسوب مي*شوند، اظهار كرد: در گروه آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني، رشته*هاي «مهندسي برق، مهندسي مكانيك، مهندسي كامپيوتر، مهندسي عمران، مهندسي معماري و مهندسي صنايع» پرطرفدارترين رشته*ها به شمار مي*آيند.

وي با اشاره به رشته*هاي پرطرفدار گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي، گفت: رشته*هاي «دكتري حرفه*اي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي، داروسازي و دامپزشكي» پرطرفدارترين رشته*هاي اين گروه هستند.

معاون سازمان سنجش افزود: همچنين در گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني، رشته*هاي «حقوق، روانشناسي و حسابداري» از جمله رشته*هاي پرطرفدار اين گروه* آزمايش محسوب مي*شوند.

طباطبايي با اشاره به ظرفيت پذيرش دانشجو در رشته*هاي پرطرفدار كنكور در كليه گرايش*ها، به ايسنا گفت: امسال در رشته مهندسي برق 11 هزار و 121 داوطلب پذيرفته مي*شوند.

وي با اشاره به پذيرش شش هزار و سه داوطلب در رشته* مهندسي مكانيك، اظهار كرد: 11 هزار و 932 داوطلب در رشته مهندسي كامپيوتر، 6 هزار و 698 نفر در رشته مهندسي فناوري اطلاعات، 8 هزار و 144 نفر در رشته مهندسي عمران، 5 هزار و 194 نفر در رشته مهندسي معماري و 6 هزار و 546 نفر در رشته مهندسي صنايع پذيرفته خواهند شد.

دكتر طباطبايي با اشاره به ظرفيت پذيرش رشته*هاي پرطرفدار كنكور در گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي، تصريح كرد: در رشته پزشكي 4 هزار و 597 داوطلب، در رشته* دندانپزشكي 1 هزار و 233 داوطلب، در رشته داروسازي 1 هزار و 130 داوطلب و در رشته دامپزشكي 610 داوطلب پذيرش مي*شوند.

معاون سازمان سنجش در خاتمه در خصوص ظرفيت سه رشته پرطرفدار گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني، تصريح كرد: حدود 20 هزار و 270 داوطلب در رشته حقوق، 13 هزار و 906 داوطلب در رشته روانشناسي و 24 هزار و 306 داوطلب در رشته حسابداري پذيرفته مي*شوند.

----------

